# I've never watched this before, but that's about to change.



## David H (Apr 12, 2013)

The tears were rolling down my face from laughter, brilliant.

*http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=hhFkFXFr7NM&vq=medium#t=20*


----------



## KateR (Apr 12, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 14, 2013)

one of the few highlights of the show...


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2013)

Very hard to do (dance) & they got it !


----------

